# $1500 budget ... best for throwing wet stuff?



## albireo13 (Dec 30, 2016)

My Toro 1028 Powershift just died and I need something that can deal with wet and heavy snow. I just moved to Exeter, NH not too far from the coast. Frequently, the snowfall will be wet or heavy. I'd like something that does well with this. I don't need a wide cut so < 28" is ok. Buying new is my plan. Driveway is 200' long, paved, with sharp uphill pitch.

The Platinum 24 (921050) catches my eye since it has a beefy engine (369CC) with a small width. Not sure if going down to 24" wide is a mistake or not. It should throw the snow well though.

The Deluxe 28SHO is another option.

Would going to 24" be a mistake??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Single-stage is much better for wet/slushy snow than 2-stage.
If most of your snowfalls are 6" or less, and slushy, a single-stage is much better.

they are generally smaller machines though..
you said your driveway is 200' long, but how wide?

People have also been saying good things about the new Toro "snowmaster" line this year:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...45-724-qxe-snowmaster-just-tried-morning.html

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/snowmaster-724-qxe-36002

It has a single-stage style auger, which would probably also be better in slush than a traditional 2-stage.
Not much data on those snowmasters yet, since they are new this year..
but what conservations there has been on this forum seems to be positive.

scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

albireo13 said:


> My Toro 1028 Powershift just died and I need something that can deal with wet and heavy snow. I just moved to Exeter, NH not too far from the coast. Frequently, the snowfall will be wet or heavy. I'd like something that does well with this. I don't need a wide cut so < 28" is ok. Buying new is my plan. Driveway is 200' long, paved, with sharp uphill pitch.
> 
> The Platinum 24 (921050) catches my eye since it has a beefy engine (369CC) with a small width. Not sure if going down to 24" wide is a mistake or not. It should throw the snow well though.
> 
> ...


 What is going to happen with that POWERSHIFT????????


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My thoughts exactly Powershift 93.....nothing on a powershift that can't be fixed. I'm guessing a valve job on the Briggs and it will be like new again.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - why not just fix her up - even another engine your only in for About $400? Unless it' sway more gone that we think it is......


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cranman said:


> My thoughts exactly Powershift 93.....nothing on a powershift that can't be fixed. I'm guessing a valve job on the Briggs and it will be like new again.


*

(Moderator edit: Powershift said the 10hp version has a Tecumseh engine)*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My mistake Powershift........all the powershifts I've had were the 8 Briggs. I will say that they clogged with the wet stuff...I'd put an impeller kit in mine if I keep it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cranman said:


> My mistake Powershift........all the powershifts I've had were the 8 Briggs. I will say that they clogged with the wet stuff...I'd put an impeller kit in mine if I keep it.


*Yeah that they do, that is why I have "SR" he throws that heavy wet stuff better than any single stage in my hood.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Who be SR Powershift? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

I have one of the ariens 921050 you speak of and so far it has handled the mild weather pa slop. The engine is plenty powerful and the autoturn has worked like a dream. I can't complain about anything other than the small gas tank and the junk factory spark plug. My previous machine had a 10hp tecumseh and I don't think I gave up any power with the new machine.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

albireo13 said:


> My Toro 1028 Powershift just died and I need something that can deal with wet and heavy snow. I just moved to Exeter, NH not too far from the coast. Frequently, the snowfall will be wet or heavy. I'd like something that does well with this. I don't need a wide cut so < 28" is ok. Buying new is my plan. Driveway is 200' long, paved, with sharp uphill pitch.
> 
> The Platinum 24 (921050) catches my eye since it has a beefy engine (369CC) with a small width. Not sure if going down to 24" wide is a mistake or not. It should throw the snow well though.
> 
> ...


I also purchased this year's Platinum 24 SHO, and I really like it.

Compared to the new Toro machines, the 24 SHO's chute is a bit clunky. Nothing is as nimble and light as Toro's chute system.

But, otherwise, the Ariens machine has delivered on all counts. The 369 cc engine is a monster - huge for a 24" bucket. You'll never feel underpowered. 

Our last storm was followed by rain, so the snow was extremely wet and heavy. The 24 SHO inhaled the sludge without a hiccup. Also, no clogging.

My previous machine, an old 10 HP MTD beast, had a 26" bucket. I don't notice the difference in bucket-size. But, my Ariens does the job in about 1/2 the time.

The Platinum chute - while not as slick as Toro's - is still a big leap over my old machine's hand-crank. With the old MTD, I had to bend down each time to crank the chute - slow and inconvenient. I have a turn-around at the end of my driveway, which requires a lot of chute-direction changes. I like having the chute control on the dash.

Autoturn is also great. The old 300 lb. machine strained my back and my defective shoulder. Autoturn (I'm referring to this year's "new and improved" version), couldn't be simpler. Just pull one handle, and the machine pivots - even in 8" of snow.

Lots of folks on this forum can give you great advice if you're interested in refurbishing your old Toro. But, if you're planning buy new, for $1500, the Platinum 24 SHO is a worthy contender.


----------



## albireo13 (Dec 30, 2016)

I suppose I could repair it but it's yet another project I don't have time for and snow will be falling.
I'll probably just get rid of the Toro for zilch.
I really beat up that Toro over the years at my old house .. gravel driveway and all sorts of debris.

With the Ariens Platinum 24 I'd feel a bit overpowered ... a nice problem to have. : )


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

albireo13 said:


> I suppose I could repair it but it's yet another project I don't have time for and snow will be falling.
> I'll probably just get rid of the Toro for zilch.
> I really beat up that Toro over the years at my old house .. gravel driveway and all sorts of debris.
> 
> With the Ariens Platinum 24 I'd feel a bit overpowered ... a nice problem to have. : )


Well, you could always go for the Deluxe 24 at 254 cc, or even the Compact 24 at 208 cc.

But, it never hurts to have extra power - especially if you live in NH.

Also, even with the big 369 cc engine, the Platinum doesn't feel heavy. The machine is well-balanced and handling with Autoturn is a breeze.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

cranman said:


> Who be SR Powershift? Inquiring minds want to know!


That's Todd's big Powershift he refers to as *Senior*. Sr. is one of "the brothers of destruction".


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cranman said:


> Who be SR Powershift? Inquiring minds want to know!


* "SR" is a 1973 or 1974 old school TORO that was raised from the dead. that I got at a MPLS Police auction for 100 bucks back in 2009. Really don't know the year cause all the tags were long gone on him, and who knows how long it sat in impound.the reason he can toss that wet stuff is he has a 14inch impeller and the throat is of a larger diameter. in 2011 I did the complete overhaul of him. was a 7-26 but the gov let loose. took the 8hp off "JR" rebuilt that 1 went on the overhaul of the body. and got a 13HP for "JR".*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

albireo13 said:


> I suppose I could repair it but it's yet another project I don't have time for and snow will be falling.
> I'll probably just get rid of the Toro for zilch.
> I really beat up that Toro over the years at my old house .. gravel driveway and all sorts of debris.
> 
> With the Ariens Platinum 24 I'd feel a bit overpowered ... a nice problem to have. : )


You could part it out, how is the trans in it????????


----------



## packetloss (Dec 26, 2016)

Strato said:


> Well, you could always go for the Deluxe 24 at 254 cc, or even the Compact 24 at 208 cc.
> 
> But, it never hurts to have extra power - especially if you live in NH.
> 
> Also, even with the big 369 cc engine, the Platinum doesn't feel heavy. The machine is well-balanced and handling with Autoturn is a breeze.



Realistically how much power is needed for a 24 to handle EOD sludge? 


254 is around 8.5HP, 369 is about 11HP. I would hope 254 is more than enough and 369 must be enough to power your house while you blow the snow. Even the Honda's and Yamahas that are supposed to be godly only come with 5-6hp for a 24.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Powershift...SR looks like my 8 26 that I resurrected. It was a basket case I traded a rebuilt Powershift tranny for. I just tried her this weekend for the first time and was impressed with the old girl.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

packetloss said:


> Realistically how much power is needed for a 24 to handle EOD sludge?
> 
> 
> 254 is around 8.5HP, 369 is about 11HP. I would hope 254 is more than enough and 369 must be enough to power your house while you blow the snow. Even the Honda's and Yamahas that are supposed to be godly only come with 5-6hp for a 24.


You're probably right - 254 cc is plenty of power for a 24" machine. Realistically, you won't need more.

In my case, I just wanted the extra muscle. Having more than enough power means no regrets.

When we get an 12" dump, our EOD is a 2.5 ft. wall of compacted sludge. The big engine vaporizes that slop more easily, with less stress on my body.

I plan to keep my machine for decades. 5 years from now, the extra $$'s I paid for the bigger engine will be forgotten. But, I'll appreciate those extra horses every time I face the elements.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Good looking machines you got there powershift,it must been a bear getting them upstairs...lol


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ih8thepackers said:


> Good looking machines you got there powershift,it must been a bear getting them upstairs...lol


* Yeah it was some tough going up those stairs.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:*


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Toro 928 HD OHXE


----------

